# Moving Wednesday!



## teejtc (Jul 19, 2014)

This is not my first overseas move, but it's the first one with a family (wife and 2 young children) -- by next week at this time we'll be in Naples! As we finish up clearing out our house and making last minute packing decisions, anyone have suggestions on things to take that I might not have expected?

Thanks!

Grace and peace,
tim


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Oatmeal.
Converse Chucks. Add sweatshirts/pants to.
Levi's

That's my list.


----------



## Mar777 (Aug 28, 2014)

Of course, I always complain about certain things that I can't find here - but when someone specifically asks, I can't remember any of them. Here are a few stupid things that I can think of now: Peanut butter. I love peanut butter and they simply do not have it here. I did find it in an organic/natural supermarket but it's just not the same. Also, certain types of soda do not exist here. I don't drink soda, but if you do, just know that they only really have the 3 basic soda flavors here. Also, I second the oatmeal. I eventually found it, but it was difficult. Sorry, if I remember any of the actually important stuff, haha, I'll post it.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

On the other hand, sodas are made with real sugar, not corn syrup as most are in the US.

It's a huge difference in taste, despite what the corn syrup manufacturers would have you believe.


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

There is a huge military base 15-20 minutes from Naples, if you are associated with USG you'll find all american products there.
If you start thinking about eating healthier (fruits and veggies) and leave behind some of the manufactured products we are accustomed to, you'll have an easier time adjusting. When we arrived here my kids could not live without cereal for breakfast, now they are happy with fruits, or eggs, and they still have cereal but it's not the end of the world if we run out. Clothing here is european style, meaning tighter, really fit. My husband buys suits and shirts in the US. You can buy nice silk ties here. Good luck!
I hope you like seafood and pizza!
Gaby
Gaby Around the World


----------



## travelinggaby (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh, watch your belongings.
Gaby Around the World: 10 Things to Know Before Traveling to Italy


----------

